

Verbling (YC S11): Growth When We Started Spending More Face-Time With Customers - jjolis
http://www.businessinsider.com/my-startup-verbling-didnt-have-explosive-growth-so-we-spent-more-face-time-with-customers-2012-8

======
patio11
A simple hack to accomplish this, even if you don't run a site with an
embedded video widget: mail every customer 3 days after signup and offer to
Skype chat them about the problem space and about configuring your
application. You can withdraw this offer when you have too many customers
beating down your door ("high class problem").

Words like "I run the company", "I am the founder", "I am the CEO", "I am in
charge of the product", etc etc, pick your favorite phrasing, _magically_
dissolve all barriers to getting this accomplished, by the way.

~~~
bdunn
I can vouch for this. This message ([http://copy-cat.co/blog/a-followup-email-
that-actually-works...](http://copy-cat.co/blog/a-followup-email-that-
actually-works/)) took _maybe_ 10 minutes to write, has required a few dozen
hours of Skyping, and has netted a huge ROI so far.

Bonus: I end up screensharing with people who are just now going through my
product's onboarding process. Getting to hear "oh! so that's what that does"
and "ahhhh, now I get it" equals so much win in figuring out what to tweak to
make things more obvious.

